# The Kings Done ?



## AnDrOiDKing4 (Feb 6, 2005)

Hey guys im totally depressed after losing the last 6 of 7.. and the end of the first half of the season couldnt come any sooner... i havent seen this kind of losing in Sac-Town in a long while... just wondering you guys think we are done or is it just a slump... right now i dont know what to think...


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

they just been a couple of payments late to stern's office.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

It's just a slump, the team hasn't really been 100% anyway... perfect time for all-star break right now for the team, esp. since none of them will be there


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Trade Peja.


----------



## AnDrOiDKing4 (Feb 6, 2005)

> Originally posted by <b>Peja Vu</b>!
> Trade Peja.


 I would have to agree with you, some BS injuries , not practing hard, not trying hard on game days... when you left Peja wide open before it was a score but now ? He misses so many shots and is getting injuried over and over agian...


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

I want Peja out as well... The effort isn't there... The passion isn't there... Get him out while we can still get something for him.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Peja Vu</b>!
> Trade Peja.


I have been thinking this for some time, but I didn't want to bring it up. Hopefully, Petrie can get this one done.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Tyson Chandler for Peja Stojokavic. Good trade for both teams, the Kings get a nice defensive presence inside, and Peja gets to hit 3's off of a Kirk Hinrich pass or a E-City pass.


----------



## AnDrOiDKing4 (Feb 6, 2005)

> Originally posted by <b>BabyBlueSlugga7</b>!
> Tyson Chandler for Peja Stojokavic. Good trade for both teams, the Kings get a nice defensive presence inside, and Peja gets to hit 3's off of a Kirk Hinrich pass or a E-City pass.


 Throw in Lue Deng and we got a deal


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

I think Peja is playing Carters game ones trade he would put up all star numbers ones again. If i saw peja gone i would liek him to go to ethier Chi or t.dot.


----------



## Nephets (Jul 15, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>BabyBlueSlugga7</b>!
> Tyson Chandler for Peja Stojokavic. Good trade for both teams, the Kings get a nice defensive presence inside, and Peja gets to hit 3's off of a Kirk Hinrich pass or a E-City pass.


No, a good deal for the Bulls. Not the Kings.

Peja should stay, he's in a slump and I know he'll eventually get back on track.


----------



## Sith (Oct 20, 2003)

about loul deng for peja ? the kings have no need for chandler.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

It's just a slump. The Kings are middle of the pack in the west, and this is what happens to middle of the pack teams. They get hot, they get cold. That's how it goes.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Sith</b>!
> about loul deng for peja ? the kings have no need for chandler.


No need for Chandler. Hmmm Kings sure need rebounding,athelticism and a good defender and who will fill in Cwebb spot?


----------



## AnDrOiDKing4 (Feb 6, 2005)

> Originally posted by <b>Sith</b>!
> about loul deng for peja ? the kings have no need for chandler.


 Ill contact my peps you call your peps and lets do a Peja + our 2nd rounder for Deng + Chandler... how about that


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Sac's depth is killing them now. Barnes, Evans, and House aren't terrible players, but they aren't really guys you envision on a championship team. Experience is the main reason.




I agree that it's just a little slump. Sac has too much talent to be losing 6 of 7 games. 




Anyone doubting that Mobley/Christie deal? It's a serious question by the way, I'm not trying to piss anybody off.


----------



## AnDrOiDKing4 (Feb 6, 2005)

> Originally posted by <b>KokoTheMonkey</b>!
> 
> Anyone doubting that Mobley/Christie deal? It's a serious question by the way, I'm not trying to piss anybody off.


No one in Sac Town is doubting that deal, Mobley has played lights out and has better defense than Christie, i honestly think that one player wont make the entire defense better.... but i dont think the trade is the reason we are losing.. maybe the guy's spirits are down because of so much close game loses the past 2 weeks...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KokoTheMonkey</b>!
> Anyone doubting that Mobley/Christie deal? It's a serious question by the way, I'm not trying to piss anybody off.


No.


----------



## AnDrOiDKing4 (Feb 6, 2005)

Lol Peja Vu, busted out with the avatar of Petrie... but i honesty think no one will be traded =/


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Tyson would fit well on any high flying team. I'd jump at the chance to get Peja but for Luol? That's a toughie.


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

Tyson, my favortie player who isnt a king, on the kings, my dream for a few seasons now. Well, if Chi-town is sold on Gordon, but not on having the shortest starting backcourt in basketball for the next decade, the kings could sure use another point guard...


----------

